

How Black & Decker Questioned Success and Discovered a New Market - genehughson
http://citizentekk.com/2013/07/15/how-black-decker-questioned-success-and-discovered-a-new-market/

======
genehughson
Nearly 70 years before the term "Big Data", B&D discovered a brand new market
segment by paying attention to customer behavior

